# What the fuck happened to Jericho?



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

He's almost 50, he's not a spring chicken anymore... He's still capable of putting on quality matches and cut killer promos, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's probably because of his actual shape that he can still wrestler at an high level.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is harder to keep yourself in shape as you get older. He is probably not eating what he should. It is not impossible to keep up your physique though, look at Hulk who at 66 still looks good especially considering the number of surgeries he has had. Jericho could lose 10-15 pounds if he put the effort in and I wish he would.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Excessive amounts of alcohol followed by consumption of fast food couple of times of week.

Every second guy 18 and over looks like that body wise where I live


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

People just making shit up for no reason.

It's by choice. He said himself he doesn't think heels should be in good shape. Whether you agree with that or not is a different story.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He does look rather bloated. It's part of the reason why I think he left the wwe where there is a lot more pressure to stay in shape. Sure he's 50yrs old but so is Chris Daniels, Billy Gunn is 56yrs old, HBK is over 50 etc. Now Gunn, Batista, HHH are all on HGH or Steroids of some sort almost definitely so it's not a fair comparison there. 

Jericho just likes living the rock n' roller life, likely drinks a lot and wrestles once a week tops with his AEW contract so doesn't even get cardio via ring work 4 days a week.

If he had to choose between getting in much better shape or just retire from wrestling I'd bet he'd choose the latter. Dude looks in the mirror every day and is happy enough with what he sees to not make any changes - even understanding his profession and wrestling shirtless in spandex in front of millions when in Japan.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Braylyt said:


> People just making shit up for no reason.


FFS why is every AEW criticism met with this nonsense line? Any little thing you say, the marks are all “you’re just making shit up ??”.

And I even disagree with the premise of this post as his shale doesn’t make me enjoy him any less.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

I would like to see Jericho get some ring gear like what Sting wore. Something like this:










Or this:


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Its all part of his new gimmick, he doesn't give a flying f*#£k - hes Le Champion

He does not care


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought you all said AEW needs a Big Hoss?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well on the plus, hes not a skinny flippy non charisma talent. His mic skills alone own most from that other big company.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

DDP Yoga.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jericho never been skinny so if he wasn't skinny 10 years ago then there is no chance is going to be skinny now.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

It fits his whole character so it doesn't bother me at all. He's riding the wave of the best mid life crisis ever.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Who gives a fuck? He just put a classic with Tanahashi.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I read somewhere he doesn't do anything but DDPY now. Could be the reason. His pecs atrophied years ago though.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

That's what happens when you go from working several days a week to 1 day a week having matches infrequently, he'll look like the Blue Meanie in 6 months.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I read somewhere he doesn't do anything but DDPY now. Could be the reason. His pecs atrophied years ago though.


I think he have the same problem than Kofi.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> I think he have the same problem than Kofi.


Yea, Scott Steiner has it now too. That's why he got the chest tattoo. It's happens when your pectoral nerve is injured too many times an collapses the muscle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho is allegedly a big alcoholic and clearly he just doesn't care about the gym. He's Jericho he's a star regardless of if he looks like the average dad lol. 

Folk have to stop lying about Jericho still having high level matches. He's still funny sure. But nothing about his matches are high level anymore. He's not Taker awful sure, but that doesn't make him still great either.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There are a combination of factors. Some will say injuries and age. That surely contributes. Jericho has also made it sound half-way intentional, which is...mmm. It might be a bit of sour grapes there. He also apparently still likes to party. I am shocked to see him look like that, since the Jericho I saw even at Double or Nothing looked way better. I think he could definitely get himself into better shape with even some simple lifestyle choices. He's getting paid a shit-ton.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

He got old and skinny is flabby. Ric Flair body got like that too when he was around 50.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Looking at Ric Flair from 1999, and he looks a fair bit better than Jericho at the same age. Judging by this photo anyway.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Braylyt said:


> It's by choice.


Laziness is generally a choice, yes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Realizing that Jericho is the same age as Flair in '99 made me think about how sad it was that Flair was still the biggest ratings draw for WCW that year. People were talking about Flair being too old then and he was quite the victim of politics.

Now, in 2020, Jericho is indisputably the MVP of AEW in the same way.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

His match with Tanahashi was good imo. He still has IT somewhat but yeah he looks like shit. I was so shocked he could still do the Lionsault that I popped a bit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Before Jericho was getting bigger I was worried about him doing the Lionsault, lol. It just looked so slow, like he was going to not make it and land on his neck or something. Really surprised he's still doing it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

It's a rib.

Jericho really likes eating ribs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tanahashi could have a good wrestling match with most of us. He's that good.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I mean he still looked to be in much better shape at the start of AEW, which wasn't that long ago lol. Looks like he's just gotten lazy with the workouts and is having a little too much of the bubbly. Getting that Kassius Ohno body.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tanahashi could have a good wrestling match with most of us. He's that good.


I accidentally bumped into Tanahashi at a restaurant and he had a good match with me.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I read somewhere he doesn't do anything but DDPY now.


I listen to his podcast sometimes and he does ads for DDPY. Basically he's said that injuries, age, and pain have limited his time in the gym so he stays in shape with DDPY. I don't know if that is true or if he's just saying it for the commercial. 

In any case, if he needs to get his weight down it's most likely more of a diet issue than lack of exercise. Might be one reason he went with AEW instead of WWE - because he knew Vince would be on his arse about losing weight.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

A little bit of the bubbly.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> Who gives a fuck? He just put a classic with Tanahashi.


Agreed. And he didn't run into a turnbuckle and knock himself out.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Jericho is allegedly a big alcoholic and clearly he just doesn't care about the gym. He's Jericho he's a star regardless of if he looks like the average dad lol.
> 
> Folk have to stop lying about Jericho still having high level matches. He's still funny sure. But nothing about his matches are high level anymore. He's not Taker awful sure, but that doesn't make him still great either.


You CLEARLY didn't watch the Tanahashi match. It on the top 3 of best matches of the weekend for a reason.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

its not a great angle of him.

.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> You CLEARLY didn't watch the Tanahashi match. It on the top 3 of best matches of the weekend for a reason.


I watched and no


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

V-Trigger said:


> Who gives a fuck? He just put a classic with Tanahashi.


Wrestling is largely an aesthetic business.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Wrestling is largely an aesthetic business.


Definitely! The ZSJ v SANADA was a thing of beauty wasn't it! The non stop creative technical exchanges, the psychology and chemistry between them was an art form.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Yea, Scott Steiner has it now too. That's why he got the chest tattoo. It's happens when your pectoral nerve is injured too many times an collapses the muscle.


Actually you're wrong. Scotty got the tattoo after a kick to the trachea which caused so much severe trauma he was given 5hrs to live without surgery. His trachea was torn in his chest and they had to split his chest open to fix the damage.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> It fits his whole character so it doesn't bother me at all. He's riding the wave of the best mid life crisis ever.


This is how I feel. That it sells the character even more. He’s “the GOAT, drinks champagne and alcohol way too often, doesn’t care, and still kicks ass”.

He looks awful, but it really works for his character.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Jericho looks like he's going on the Buddy Rose blowaway diet. (Late 80's - early 90's WWF fans know what I'm referring to). He seems to be getting bigger and bigger every time he appears. Being 50 is no excuse as there are plenty of men 50 and older that are still in at least decent shape.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Actually you're wrong. Scotty got the tattoo after a kick to the trachea which caused so much severe trauma he was given 5hrs to live without surgery. His trachea was torn in his chest and they had to split his chest open to fix the damage.


Yeah, I remember Bubba Ray Dudley and Steiner going back and forth in a TNA promo and Bubba referred to it as a "paper cut."


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What i wanna know is are the people complaining young ? Are they more of the modern age fan. The idea that everyone needs to be in shape is very boring very wwe and very un realistic. Look at the history of wrestling u had a variety of bodies and i dont think men bitched about it 20 years ago. Dusty is one of the most respected guys in the business and he was always fat. Jericho should be allowed to change his body as his evolution of a character and his age changes.

Imagine almost everyone looked pretty and fit and nice, Sounds familiar

Reality check boys,Your wives will get fat and wrinkly and your boyfriends will get fat and get a belly and wrinkle away. Will you give up hope on them to ????


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, Jericho appears to be doing less of DDP Yoga.

Back in September/October I said that I wanted to see Jericho get in better shape but I have actually grown to like how "big" he has gotten. It's different than wrestlers having some amazing physique. Plus the guy really is that age when it's a lot harder to stay in good shape. 

He is still able to have good matches and so if I were him as an older veteran heel I wouldn't worry about my physique as much either. It's part of him changing himself up for the millionth time in order to stay fresh.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Age, maybe? Just a wild guess.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Age is a cop out. Daniels is same age as Jericho. It's lifestyle. Jericho is a drinker. Empty calories and all bloaty.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> What i wanna know is are the people complaining young ? Are they more of the modern age fan. The idea that everyone needs to be in shape is very boring very wwe and very un realistic. Look at the history of wrestling u had a variety of bodies and i dont think men bitched about it 20 years ago. Dusty is one of the most respected guys in the business and he was always fat. Jericho should be allowed to change his body as his evolution of a character and his age changes.
> 
> Imagine almost everyone looked pretty and fit and nice, Sounds familiar
> 
> Reality check boys,Your wives will get fat and wrinkly and your boyfriends will get fat and get a belly and wrinkle away. Will you give up hope on them to ????



Is my wife competing in simulated atheltics on TV in front of millions of people? What kind of dumbass argument is that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> What i wanna know is are the people complaining young ? Are they more of the modern age fan. The idea that everyone needs to be in shape is very boring very wwe and very un realistic. Look at the history of wrestling u had a variety of bodies and i dont think men bitched about it 20 years ago. Dusty is one of the most respected guys in the business and he was always fat. * Jericho should be allowed to change his body as his evolution of a character and his age changes.*
> 
> Imagine almost everyone looked pretty and fit and nice, Sounds familiar
> 
> Reality check boys,Your wives will get fat and wrinkly and your boyfriends will get fat and get a belly and wrinkle away. Will you give up hope on them to ?


Why are folk acting like he's got fat to evolve his character. He clearly just doesn't want to work out, which is fine, but no need to pretend it's some noble move for his character lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> This is how I feel. That it sells the character even more. He’s “the GOAT, drinks champagne and alcohol way too often, doesn’t care, and still kicks ass”.
> 
> He looks awful, but it really works for his character.


I actually disagree with this. I think that attitude kind of no-sells the competition and the credibility of everyone else. If anything, Jericho should be in “outstanding” shape and his drinking and life of hedonism should make it look easy to get heat. More Ric Flair, less Buddy Rose. 



shandcraig said:


> What i wanna know is are the people complaining young ? Are they more of the modern age fan. The idea that everyone needs to be in shape is very boring very wwe and very un realistic. Look at the history of wrestling u had a variety of bodies and i dont think men bitched about it 20 years ago. Dusty is one of the most respected guys in the business and he was always fat. Jericho should be allowed to change his body as his evolution of a character and his age changes.
> 
> Imagine almost everyone looked pretty and fit and nice, Sounds familiar
> 
> Reality check boys,Your wives will get fat and wrinkly and your boyfriends will get fat and get a belly and wrinkle away. Will you give up hope on them to ????


Dusty was naturally a bigger dude. Jericho’s excess appears to be unnatural. Whether it is or not is a different story, but Dusty fit his frame. Jericho seems to be bursting out of his.

There’s a difference between a guy built like Vader and a guy built like Kevin Owens. There’s a difference between Samoa Joe and Kassius Ohno. Dusty Rhodes was a big cat, but Jericho comes off like a fat cat.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Being 50 is no excuse as there are plenty of men 50 and older that are still in at least decent shape.


People always say that, but on the flip side it's a heckuva lot easier to be out of shape at 50 than it is at 24.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

He literally looks like the Blue Meanie. That eye makeup I've always hated too, he looks like a clown.

Having said that, he still entertains me so I'll let it slide a bit but he does look terrible.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

To be fair, not everyone breaks down the same way, or has the same physical structure. Comparing Jericho to others at 50 might not be fair.

But the dude just looks...worrying. Like he needs to eat vegetables or something.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And to clarify, I never really cared about his physique. Hes over and can work so whatever. But when he flexed at WK (the pic in the OP, looks way worse watching it in motion btw)..That was the first time I went.."eek, dude is heavyyyyy". I think he was the right call to be first champ, but if he's gonna let himself go like this, its probably better to get it off him. Looks kinda dumb when a guy looking like that is the champ of a promotion thats supposed to be about a new young breed of athlete.


Not saying he has to be Rick Rude, but he's obviously in fuck it mode.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I know a bunch of people are like "lol it goes with his gimmick" but I hope there isn't an underlying issues like he actually an alcoholic, the last thing anyone wants is him to be found dead on a hotel floor because no one intervened.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And to clarify, I never really cared about his physique. Hes over and can work so whatever. But when he flexed at WK (the pic in the OP, looks way worse watching it in motion btw)..That was the first time I went.."eek, dude is heavyyyyy". I think he was the right call to be first champ, but if he's gonna let himself go like this, its probably better to get it off him. Looks kinda dumb when a guy looking like that is the champ of a promotion thats supposed to be about a new young breed of athlete.
> 
> 
> Not saying he has to be Rick Rude, but he's obviously in fuck it mode.


If a new promotion started in 1998 when Ric Flair was having issues with Eric Bischoff, and let’s just say he went there. He was over and still a ratings draw, but it would kind of be weird to see a company built around him at the same time. There is something... “sad” about it. Like Jericho is the best choice right now, but should he be?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> If a new promotion started in 1998 when Ric Flair was having issues with Eric Bischoff, and let’s just say he went there. He was over and still a ratings draw, but it would kind of be weird to see a company built around him at the same time. There is something... “sad” about it. Like Jericho is the best choice right now, but should he be?



Cody is the best choice. But the Elite are so into "no nepotism here we swear" that he's went and made that impossible 2 months into the companys existance on TV for some reason.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

reyfan said:


> I know a bunch of people are like "lol it goes with his gimmick" but I hope there isn't an underlying issues like he actually an alcoholic, the last thing anyone wants is him to be found dead on a hotel floor because no one intervened.


I’ve defended Jericho lots in the past, but there has been word that he likes to “party.” There have been the obvious drunk Twitter messages, and there was the WWE rumor that a few guys actually stopped wanting to work with a top guy in WWE because he drank too much and wasn’t really with his head in the game. There were mumblings that was Jericho.

None of this is evidence by any stretch. I mean, I like to party too. But for alcohol to do that to the body of such an athlete? That can be...concerning. And sometimes guys are just so good at waking up and being “on” that you don’t realize how deep the problems go.

I hope it’s just laziness.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cody is the best choice. But the Elite are so into "no nepotism here we swear" that he's went and made that impossible 2 months into the companys existance on TV for some reason.


That was a really weird decision. I mean, it makes sense if MJF screwed him to keep him out, then got the belt so Cody couldn’t challenge him, leading to Cody finding a way to the shot, but that doesn’t seem to be their plan.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Not sure whether this is edited or actually from WK, it is from the past two years though and I found it funny:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214336178113122304


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Not sure whether this is edited or actually from WK, it is from the past two years though and I found it funny:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214336178113122304


That’s equally as flattering a photo as the first one might be in the other direction. You can get angles that make guys look better than they are too.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I like how in that tweet people are retweeting the image from OP, wrestlingforum members confirmed?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I actually disagree with this. If anything, Jericho should be in “outstanding” shape and his drinking and life of hedonism should make it look easy to get heat. More Ric Flair, less Buddy Rose.
> 
> Dusty was naturally a bigger dude. Jericho’s excess appears to be unnatural. Whether it is or not is a different story, but Dusty fit his frame. Jericho seems to be bursting out of his.
> 
> There’s a difference between a guy built like Vader and a guy built like Kevin Owens. There’s a difference between Samoa Joe and Kassius Ohno. Dusty Rhodes was a big cat, but Jericho comes off like a fat cat.


I never claimed it DIDN’T make the rest of the roster look bad that an out of shape 50 year old is kicking their asses. Just that it fits the character and makes him look the part of an old, party animal who was great in his youth, still great but has let himself go.

Jericho LOVES to use movies and pop culture references for his character, right? The Great White Hype is a mid-90s movie that tells the story of an aging boxer played by Damon Wayans, who has kicked every professional boxer’s ass and has no one left to challenge. Someone finds tape of him losing to a young white kid (Played by Peter Berg) very, very early in his career.

Long story short, Berg’s character trains like crazy and shows up in the best shape of his life. Wayans’ character shows up fat and out of shape. Doesn’t matter. The Great White Hype takes his ass kicking like the rest, even when Wayans’ character has completely let himself go and has nothing left to prove.

Now we can discuss how little that helps in putting over the rest of the roster, but it doesn’t change the fact that for Jericho’s character specifically, it works. And I don’t doubt for one second that he thinks looking this bad is part of the character.

By the way, that’s a great movie. Lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is my wife competing in simulated atheltics on TV in front of millions of people? What kind of dumbass argument is that?



No its not,I was trying to be funny with the point.The people are being ridiculous wanting a entire roster of muscle men

Thanks for calling me a dumb ass


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Why are folk acting like he's got fat to evolve his character. He clearly just doesn't want to work out, which is fine, but no need to pretend it's some noble move for his character lol



I was meaning as in evolution of life,Sorry if that was confusing. As in his evolving in life changing.Imagine we got the exact same outfit exact same character exact same body of jericho for 40 years ? How boring


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I actually disagree with this. I think that attitude kind of no-sells the competition and the credibility of everyone else. If anything, Jericho should be in “outstanding” shape and his drinking and life of hedonism should make it look easy to get heat. More Ric Flair, less Buddy Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting old and body responding is fairly natural thing i hear on the streetl. Its a petty thing,The guys more over than everyone on the roster but people re complaining about belly fat. Who cares thats my point. It really does not matter and the fact hes so over proves it


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A little bit of the blubbery but I don't care as long as Jericho puts on great matches and promos. He is the main reason I watch and get enjoyment from AEW.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sure, maybe the lack of a strict schedule has allows him to party and get out of shape. That's probably the reason he looks his age now and everything else is just an excuse.

It's also possible he made a conscious decision to look that way after weighing up the pros/cons to his health for using the steroids/blockers/etc necessary to look that way.

Some steroid use is beneficial for your health, but the more you fight your natural chemistry, the more stuff you need to make it work. There's more work (and risk) getting to Goldberg/HHH levels as you get older.

So it could be a conscious and even altruistic decision that benefits his health & the industry by lowering expectations for older wrestlers.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> No its not,I was trying to be funny with the point.The people are being ridiculous wanting a entire roster of muscle men
> 
> Thanks for calling me a dumb ass



I didnt call you a dumbass. I said your argument was a dumbass argument. 

And yes, a 50 year old who is letting himself go like Jericho continuing to be world champ of a new promotion thats supposed to be a new breed of wrestling and an alternative to WWE is stupid. He has a place on the show. He was the right first champ. Time to move to Mox.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Age is a cop out. Daniels is same age as Jericho. It's lifestyle. Jericho is a drinker. Empty calories and all bloaty.


Depends on genetics/epigenetics too. I doubt Jericho just started drinking.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

He needs to embrace this, maybe a shirt "Catering... eat it in man!"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I didnt call you a dumbass. I said your argument was a dumbass argument.
> 
> And yes, a 50 year old who is letting himself go like Jericho continuing to be world champ of a new promotion thats supposed to be a new breed of wrestling and an alternative to WWE is stupid. He has a place on the show. He was the right first champ. Time to move to Mox.


Half of it was trying to be funny but failed miserably. I think hes going to be champ for half of 2020 most likely. We cant have hot shot champions,We need longer times per champ as that builds up the legacy of the belt and it brings more importance to the wrestler that has it. Bring in a TV belt that is defended weekly !


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Age is a cop out. Daniels is same age as Jericho. It's lifestyle. Jericho is a drinker. Empty calories and all bloaty.


Yeah Ric Flair had same body when he got into his 50s. I think Russo in WCW tried to make Flair wrestle in a tee shirt.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember Tommy Dreamer said fat it's good for absorb damage in wrestling..but Samoa Joe gets injured a lot so... dunno.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> I never claimed it DIDN’T make the rest of the roster look bad that an out of shape 50 year old is kicking their asses. Just that it fits the character and makes him look the part of an old, party animal who was great in his youth, still great but has let himself go.
> 
> Jericho LOVES to use movies and pop culture references for his character, right? The Great White Hype is a mid-90s movie that tells the story of an aging boxer played by Damon Wayans, who has kicked every professional boxer’s ass and has no one left to challenge. Someone finds tape of him losing to a young white kid (Played by Peter Berg) very, very early in his career.
> 
> ...


I’ll check out that movie, but I don’t think that’s a great character for your promotion or for Chris Jericho to play



shandcraig said:


> Getting old and body responding is fairly natural thing i hear on the streetl. Its a petty thing,The guys more over than everyone on the roster but people re complaining about belly fat. Who cares thats my point. It really does not matter and the fact hes so over proves it


Being over with this crowd doesn’t mean much, and it could be a negative thing if no one else gets over because of it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I’ll check out that movie, but I don’t think that’s a great character for your promotion or for Chris Jericho to play
> 
> 
> 
> Being over with this crowd doesn’t mean much, and it could be a negative thing if no one else gets over because of it.


Well buddy, there’s a future women’s champion that claims to be an alien and talks via touch of a finger like ET, Sammy Guevara walked out in the first Dynamite match wearing a Panda head piece, Kenny Omega dressed as some obscure video game character, and we have a walking talking dinosaur that protects a jungle boy that grew up the son of one of the coolest actors ever.

We really going to bemoan Jericho’s character? Heh.

Like I’ve said previously, I take the show for what it is. IF given enough time, I feel like they’ll weed out what clearly doesn’t belong. Jericho being around a bunch of clowns and kicking asses is very reminiscent of James Roper in The Great White Hype. For me, it works. In much the same way that you feel JR isn’t burying the talent, I feel Jericho being able to look like shit and kick ass speaks to the character and the rest of the roster.

The smart play would be for the rest of the roster to convey the need to get more serious with their craft, take care of their bodies, and learn to “fight”. Go full on Inception: have the Indy guys admit they’ve got to take the show serious, because they can’t seem to beat an out of shape Jericho and later Mox or whoever the case may be. Break kayfabe about their Indy careers as part of a larger Kayfabe angle.

Assuming they’re able to do those kinds of matches of course.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Either way, Jericho being out of shape actually works for me, and I was one of those that found it laughable when I first seen him with the title prior to becoming hooked on wrestling again, back when I was only hearing about AEW and keeping an eye on news feeds.


----------



## Beastyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Is that pic of jericho the op posted of him in japan recently?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Actually you're wrong. Scotty got the tattoo after a kick to the trachea which caused so much severe trauma he was given 5hrs to live without surgery. His trachea was torn in his chest and they had to split his chest open to fix the damage.


...And he suffered nerve damage. You have no idea how the nervous system works do you?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beastyboy said:


> Is that pic of jericho the op posted of him in japan recently?


Its from the 5th of January 2020


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I’ll check out that movie, but I don’t think that’s a great character for your promotion or for Chris Jericho to play
> 
> 
> 
> Being over with this crowd doesn’t mean much, and it could be a negative thing if no one else gets over because of it.



Sorry what do you mean? What does his body have to do with anyone getting over? Thats a first time ive ever heard that lol


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

He gained weight over the last 2 years...however he has put on A TON of weight since AEW kicked off. You can see the difference from 3 months ago
I dont expect him to be slim but he can be a gross fat fuck either


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Well buddy, there’s a future women’s champion that claims to be an alien and talks via touch of a finger like ET, Sammy Guevara walked out in the first Dynamite match wearing a Panda head piece, Kenny Omega dressed as some obscure video game character, and we have a walking talking dinosaur that protects a jungle boy that grew up the son of one of the coolest actors ever.
> 
> We really going to bemoan Jericho’s character? Heh.
> 
> ...


I absolutely bemoan all those gimmicks. Jericho's is fine, as far as I'm concerned, but I just don't like the looking like shit aspect. Him as the old guy that is notches above is fine. I actually wanted him to point out that the comedy geeks are comedy geeks because they can never be as seriously good as Chris Jericho. It could work in reverse too, except I will never by an Orange Cassidy or Joey Janela as serious. 



shandcraig said:


> Sorry what do you mean? What does his body have to do with anyone getting over? Thats a first time ive ever heard that lol


Jericho is over, because he's Jericho. But if him outclassing all the other guys while looking like shit makes them look like shit, maybe it is to their detriment?


----------

